# General Questions



## chix4mac (8 May 2009)

Hello, 
I have a few questions about joining the navy, I am becoming a hull tech and have some experience as a welder. I was wondering if you could answer some of my questions
Thank you 
Mark

Salary? What do I get paid while at BMQ, School? What do I get paid after completing school?

Can my family move to BC while I attend school?

What are the allowances and benefits I am applicable for?

Average time at sea?

What will my rank be after completing school?

Is there any breaks between school and BMQ, when I can visit my family?

Do I get paid to fly home?

What happens if I dont use my vacation time after completing school?

When stationed at shore, do I get weekends off?

Will I always be ‘on call’?

Can I leave BMQ if granted weekends and stay at a hotel with my family?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

Salary? What do I get paid while at BMQ, School? What do I get paid after completing school?  
Do a search, the pay tables are posted here somewhere.  It all depends on your rank/pay level.

Can my family move to BC while I attend school?  
Depends.  If it's a posting, yes.  Otherwise, no.

What are the allowances and benefits I am applicable for?  
See answer 1.

Average time at sea?  
Also depends.

What will my rank be after completing school?  
Depends on what you start at and the requirements for promotion to next rank.

Is there any breaks between school and BMQ, when I can visit my family?  
There may or may not be.

Do I get paid to fly home?  
If you are separated from your next of kin, you receive LTA once a year.

What happens if I dont use my vacation time after completing school?  
You will lose it.  The CF now only allows accumulation of leave for operational reasons.

When stationed at shore, do I get weekends off?  
More than likely, unless you're a shift worker.

Will I always be ‘on call’?  
You work for the CF 24/7.  That being said, you do get time off.

Can I leave BMQ if granted weekends and stay at a hotel with my family?  
If granted weekends, yes, however, don't count on them 100%.  It doesn't take much to lose a weekend on BMQ.


Welcome to the forum.  Use the search and you will find a lot of your questions already answered.


----------



## chix4mac (8 May 2009)

thank you very much, I know that I will receive basic training pay at bmq and school, But I heard that once done school I get promoted to Acting Leading Seaman as a hull tech. I wanted to confirm this? I have done some research for the pays and I have to wait one year to be promoted from seaman to able seaman then wait another 2 years before I can be promoted to leading seaman. But I was wondering because I am going in the navy as a Hull Technician if that makes any difference. Not to sure
Thank you very much for the previous answers


----------



## stevefrench (10 May 2009)

i am pretty sure that u receive the pay of acting leading seaman for the naval electroic technician courses where u would spend approx 2 years in school after bmq and fleet school as opposed to the 20 weeks as a hull tech.  but for a definate answer speak to ure local recruiter


----------



## Occam (10 May 2009)

chix4mac said:
			
		

> thank you very much, I know that I will receive basic training pay at bmq and school, But I heard that once done school I get promoted to Acting Leading Seaman as a hull tech. I wanted to confirm this? I have done some research for the pays and I have to wait one year to be promoted from seaman to able seaman then wait another 2 years before I can be promoted to leading seaman. But I was wondering because I am going in the navy as a Hull Technician if that makes any difference. Not to sure
> Thank you very much for the previous answers



I don't know where you heard the bit about A/LS, but it's wrong.  You'll be an OS coming out of BMQ, and an OS coming out of QL3 training.  It's extremely unlikely that your welding experience would give you any advanced standing, but do check with the recruiting centre.  The time prerequisite for LS is 48 months service, unless you're advance promoted - and that's not even something you need worry yourself about at this point.


----------



## Occam (10 May 2009)

stevefrench said:
			
		

> i am pretty sure that u receive the pay of acting leading seaman for the naval electroic technician courses where u would spend approx 2 years in school after bmq and fleet school as opposed to the 20 weeks as a hull tech.  but for a definate answer speak to ure local recruiter



You won't receive Acting LS until you successfully graduate the two-year program in college, if you're talking about the subsidized education program.


----------



## chix4mac (11 Jun 2009)

Okay thanks all


----------

